# Am I reading this wrong



## Sgtpepper888 (8 Jul 2019)

I've been waiting nearly 2 weeks for nitrite, I'm not clear if I have some in the tank or don't

What do you think?

I'm almost sure it was lighter blue when I did the test yesterday


----------



## Zeus. (8 Jul 2019)

What about Test Kits ?  I would say its nearly clear if you trust the kit


----------



## Ed Wiser (8 Jul 2019)

Take some water in to your local Aquarium shop and have them test it. This will make sure that your test kit is or isn't bad.


----------



## alto (8 Jul 2019)

2 weeks for nitrite is about right (beginning with new tank etc)

Do I trust Aquarium Test Kits?
It ain’t Rocket Science, those chemistry methodologies are well documented (and standardized etc, etc) and it’s rare to have sufficient “possible interfering” compounds in well maintained aquaria 
Most common “error” is user generated rather than chemical limitation of these kits 
(I rate expired kits, improperly stored kits as “user error”)

Seachem version include a reference standard so this is something to look for when kit purchasing


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jul 2019)

Hi all,





Sgtpepper888 said:


> I've been waiting nearly 2 weeks for nitrite, I'm not clear if I have some in the tank or don't


You will have some nitrite.

If you are <"adding ammonia">? Just stop.  If the tank is planted? The plants will be taking up any nitrite (as well as ammonia and nitrate). 





alto said:


> Seachem version include a reference standard so this is something to look for when kit purchasing





Ed Wiser said:


> Take some water in to your local Aquarium shop and have them test it.


Depends what they are using to do the tests with, as @alto says you have to use the scientific protocol to get a meaningful approach. Nitrite (NO2-) is <"easier to test for then nitrate (NO3-)">, because some nitrite compounds are insoluble (nitrates are always soluble) so you can use <"spectrophotometry"> to test for it. If the LFS doesn't have a spectrophotometer, their test kit isn't really any better than yours.

cheers Darrel


----------

